
Microsoft Confirms Windows 10 Upgrade Changes - fortran77
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/02/13/microsoft-windows-10-windows-10x-upgrade-changes-update-windows/#682685da2316
======
reanimus
Really misleading title on their part. I was really excited until I read this:

> While Windows 10X will run traditional win32 desktop apps, Microsoft
> currently has no plans to port it to Windows 10 computers. Instead,
> Microsoft will target it at an upcoming wave of dual-screen devices, like
> its futurist Surface Neo (below) that is “Coming Holiday 2020”.

Sounds like only some devices will benefit. :(

